

6 hours left - Get free ebook Likeable Leadership by Dave Karpen - pallandt
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GAPKWCK

======
lchitnis
Thank you!

~~~
pallandt
You're welcome. Try to upvote if you can so that hopefully others will get to
see it as well. I stumbled upon the offer on LinkedIn.

~~~
lchitnis
Goodness I just saw your comment. I don't know how to upvote? Does this news
list work like reddit?

